# Iqon Vid Drivers



## kooldude155 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey im using my other computer but i need some drivers for my laptop
The laptop manufacturer is "iQon", and the model number is 8050QXX,
the drivers i need are
PCI Device
Video Controller
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

All help is much appreciated as i have tryed there manufacturing website and am unable to actually download any drivers at all, there driver download link has not been up for almost a whole year!
Thanks Jake


----------



## Dawnashe (Apr 1, 2008)

I too face the same scenerio as Kooldude 155 and thanx to BCCOMP's support as I was able to get rid of the yellow question marks in device manager against 
Video Controller
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
my problem is I have failed to sort out PCI Device
I also suspect this is why I have no sound. 
Please HELP


----------

